
Russians thank U.S. president on CIA tip terrorists used Telegram - ozfive
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/putin-thanks-trump-for-cia-intel-that-foiled-a-planned-terrorist-attack-in-russia-the-kremlin-says/2017/12/17/f4274600-e349-11e7-9ec2-518810e7d44d_story.html?utm_term=.cf2b0c57fd8e
======
ozfive
Is this article suggesting that the tip was connected with Telegram?

~~~
chrononaut
I don't think it's clear from the article what information the CIA
specifically provided, nor whether the use of Telegram by the suspects was
discovered by Russian intelligence before or after the tip.

~~~
ozfive
I would consider what you say as good judgement.

